# And the journey begins.



## Hopkins (12 Jan 2005)

Hey all,

My name is Brandon Hopkins, I'm 16 and in grade 11 and have just been accepted for the 5th (B.C.) Reserve Field Regiment of the RCA (Royal Canadian Artillery)  I am going to be completing my PT, Math, and APT I think it is...

All I wanna ask is if there is any advice on what to do for the next week and whether I should really worry about it.  This is just a small step in my military career and plan to go to RMC once i'm done High school to become a Combat Engineer.

Basically wanna say what's up and I'll be posting around here often.

And if you have any advice or tips for me that would be great appreciated.


----------



## hiv (17 Jan 2005)

Not to nitpick but Combat Engineer doesn't exist as an officer trade, but is rather NCM only. The officer equivalent is the more general "Engineer".

http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/engraph/army/jobs_e.aspx


Good luck


----------



## Hopkins (19 Jan 2005)

I'll be getting an engineering degree and if I can i'm going to also take a military strategy which would be a bonus.

Anyways...Today I took my tests, Medical, PT, and APT...(Man I feel like an idiot sayin PT, Math, and APT...<--N00b lol)

Anyways...I passed everything except for that damn hand grip test...Sure is a pain...M gonna go back in about 3-4 weeks and take it again at that 30$ expense...But doens't matter...They payed over half that today for my bus fare and lunch 

Everything was more bang on.

O well...Just gotta keep tryin and never gonna give up.


----------



## Kris (21 Jan 2005)

Hey just to let you know that there is such a thing as officer combat engineers.  my husband is a combat engineer.  I all so have a friend taking engineering in school and joining as an officer.


----------



## Hopkins (21 Jan 2005)

Kris said:
			
		

> Hey just to let you know that there is such a thing as officer combat engineers.   my husband is a combat engineer.   I all so have a friend taking engineering in school and joining as an officer.



See I knew it...

A recruiter came to our school for career day...for RMC...And Combat Engineer was one of the choices.


----------

